# The Dark Knight Trailer



## Juneplum (Dec 18, 2007)

oh. em. gee.

*I. REALLY. CANNOT. WAIT. *

Dear Christian,

Let's play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - The Dark Knight - Theatrical Trailer


AND .......

YouTube - Lost S4 Trailer

it's about darned time


----------



## Jade (Dec 19, 2007)

I cannot wait to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

i saw this when i went to see I Am Legend and i was like " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i liked jack nicholson.... why dont you redo the chris odonell ones. he sucked" and the people around me laughed.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 19, 2007)

Ohhhh man.  Juneplum, may I commend you for your great taste?  

I think Christian Bale is the most under appreciated actor in Hollywood....He is a GOD.  Also, my bf was telling me the things that Heath Ledger did to prepare for this role.  This movie will be amazing.

The LOST trailer gave me goosebumps!  I've been watching all the previous seasons in preparation for the fourth.  Only about 6 weeks left!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 22, 2007)

I cannot wait. I got to see the 6 minute preview like 2 or 3 weeks before it came out, I was so moist.


----------



## XShear (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm way beyond stoked for Lost ... woooo ...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 23, 2007)

That looks like it's going to be a great movie.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 23, 2007)

Heath Ledger scared the CRAP outta me in the preview.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 24, 2007)

Christian Bale makes me feel warm and melty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have loved him since Empire of the Sun. He's one of the most talented actors working in movies today and just ridiculously attractive. Can't wait to see this!


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 27, 2007)

i can't wait to see Heath's performance in this. he's looks amazingly creepy and twisted as the joker, like when you first see his face in the trailer..."Why so SERIOUS?"


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Christian Bale makes me feel warm and melty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh the things i would do to/with that man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've been in love with him since i saw him in american psycho


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, man, I can't wait for this.


----------

